# James Hawkins Kenpo Seminar!!!



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'd like to take the time to thank the folks at Mitchell's Martial Arts in Salisbury, MD for having me in to do another seminar on June 2nd. I had a great time sharing with this wonderful group of people. Kenpo has a bright future in Salisbury. Below are some clips of the seminar. About an hours worth all together.
http://www.mitchellsmartialarts.com

Part 1
[yt]SDzpGeKcKLg[/yt]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDzpGeKcKLg

Part 2
[yt]FjNs8oWqQwg[/yt]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjNs8oWqQwg

Part 3
[yt]kego57qAzJ0[/yt]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kego57qAzJ0

Part 4
[yt]342fy3I-2_o[/yt]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=342fy3I-2_o

Part 5
[yt]p8Hyz01H_m4[/yt]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8Hyz01H_m4

Part 6
[yt]KO3FXHit8Q8[/yt]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO3FXHit8Q8


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MJS (Jun 6, 2007)

Fantastic clips as always!!:ultracool

Mike


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## bgore1966 (Jun 16, 2007)

Some good stuff in these clips. I would suggest that you spend more time in the seminars with group hands on participation and less conversation ... discussing material is good but not as good as hands on practice.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 18, 2007)

bgore1966 said:


> Some good stuff in these clips. I would suggest that you spend more time in the seminars with group hands on participation and less conversation ... discussing material is good but not as good as hands on practice.


 
Thank you......but these clips are HIGHLY edited by me.  I removed over 95% of the group hands on part because it's not necessary to convey the information via an online medium.  Watching people work the material is largely useless to help someone sitting at a computer try to pick up a thing or two.  These clips represent about 60 minutes of a seminar that lasted nearly 3 hours.  All that you see is not necessarily all that there is.


----------

